# Perfect contest! Tons of classes!



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

can someone explain what i am doing wrong? nobody has signed up...


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

You might try adding a concrete deadline? Other than that I'm not sure. Of course more people enter when there are awards but I've seen plenty of contests without any...

I will enter later


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Subbing. I'll enter when I have a bit more time.


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

1A Best Groomed









2A Most Colorful (Tansy, a calico palomino paint horse. She's palomino with chestnut splotches)









4A best walk









5A best trot/jog









9A Prettiest farm









10A cutest pony (Dante, 14.1hh Arab. Legally a pony ;] )


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

It will be in order!

4A best walk
5A best trot/jog
6A best canter/lope
10A cutest pony


all of these pictures are of my horse and one pony.


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

1A








2A








4A








6A








10A








2C Nisest Gait Pearl 



5C a tributed to my Beautiful Billy Boy


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

You Have to watch the end of the pear vid to see her gate


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Subbing, will enter tomorrow when I am not completely exhausted!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Pictures
1A Best Groomed
Roma









2A Most Colorful
Gypsy. She is rose grey. She also has black and grey legs with a half black half white tail, but this is the best picture I could find that shows her color.










4A best walk










5A best trot/jog









6A best canter/lope









10A cutest pony
Ok, so she is an Arab but she is 13.3 ish so technically pony sized.










11A best conformation


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Also I have a question about the prettiest farm category. Does it have to be my farm? Or can it be a farm that I have been to a show at and took a picture of?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here are mine! 

1A Best Groomed








4A best walk








5A best trot/jog








6A best canter/lope








7A best jump (in an arena)















10A cutest pony








1B ANY PICTURE








And not sure what category this falls under, one of these two:
5C best inspiration or 6C other


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Subbing...Will post pics sometime soon.


----------



## welshrider1904 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Can I enter 1A, 2A and 10A with my horse Star =D. She has pictures on here profile. Is it still open?*

*~welshrider1904~*


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

5A, Best trot









4A - Best Walk
8A - Best XC
7A - Best arena jump


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Prettiest Farm:
Its much prettier here in the summer, but it's still beautiful. I wouldnt rather wake up any place in the world! This is my dream come true <3


----------



## jmetzger333 (Nov 19, 2011)

1A









5A









7A









9A









10A


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

1A Best Groomed:









3A Best Rescue before and after:
before:








after:










5A best trot/jog:











2C Nicest gaits:
 









3C Best Free Jump (hope this counts):
 



 




 
And just a fun picture  :


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Just FYI.. The OP was banned so unless somebody else is judging this it's best not to enter.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

why was op banned


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

how does one get banned?


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Many ways.. Stealing photos and claiming they were theirs....etc... that's the one that catches most people =)


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Ohhhh. I see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

